# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Best Western

## Peter NJ

What's next Target?

----------


## Peter NJ

Small shopping complex...Movie Theater in the Valley...All connected to a Best Western

----------


## KevinS

Peter, chain name aside, I wonder if the owners are just looking for competent and experienced management expertise?

----------


## PIRATE40

Best Westerns are all independents....the owners still run/manage the day to day. The hotels have to meet certain strict criteria for amenities/cleanliness and be inspected by Best Western inspectors. The main aadvantage to flying the BW flag is their reservation system access....

----------


## Peter NJ

The island already has too many unoccupied rooms so go figure? I guess it will be good for the locals having more job opps

----------

